# Curtis vs Kelley x 2



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

I can confirm same results with Kelly 500 amp model, which I tested while waiting for my new controller couple of months back. Highest I ever seen at cold start was 300 amps, which it could only sustain for few seconds even with massive heat sink.

Its pretty much an _honest_ 200 amp controller, not even close to 500 amp advertised.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

dimitri said:


> I can confirm same results with Kelly 500 amp model, which I tested while waiting for my new controller couple of months back. Highest I ever seen at cold start was 300 amps, which it could only sustain for few seconds even with massive heat sink.
> 
> Its pretty much an _honest_ 200 amp controller, not even close to 500 amp advertised.


Did you get your upgrade to 1000A yet?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

bblocher said:


> For those who haven't read about it yet, I did some head-to-head tests against the Curtis 1231C (144v, 500 amp) vs a Kelley 144v 500 amp, and a Kelley 120v 800 amp. You can find all the details in my blog but here is the short of it.
> 
> Kelley 500 amp controller:
> Peak amps recorded with shunt and digital multimeter was about 320 amps and it fell quickly during acceleration, if you can call it acceleration.
> ...


great thread, I think its about time we started comparing controllers in real world applications and not just on specs...

Question: How much does your S2000 weigh fully converted?


----------



## bblocher (Jul 30, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> great thread, I think its about time we started comparing controllers in real world applications and not just on specs...
> 
> Question: How much does your S2000 weigh fully converted?


 
3200lbs, if I recall correctly. It wasn't the lightest car to start with.


----------

